# hauling snow blowers



## lawnpro724 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have several places we do snow removal for that snow blowers are faster and easier to use than a plow truck would be. We currently have Toro 221Q single stage that we can lift in and out of the truck but was thinking about a couple two stage 45" snow blowers. We would need to use a trailer to move these monsters around. Does anyone else do this? I'm not sure how well this would work since roads would be a mess and pulling a trailer would make things worse. 

Thanks.


----------



## D DRUMS LLC (Nov 27, 2008)

We have two ramps and load them in back of truck


----------



## metalmeltr (Jan 20, 2009)

If two people are in the truck is there any reason it cant just be picked up?


----------



## lawnpro724 (Dec 15, 2010)

metalmeltr;1205153 said:


> If two people are in the truck is there any reason it cant just be picked up?


Two people are going to pick up a 450lb snow blower? I don't think so. I'm considering buying two 45" Cub Cadet snow blowers and they wouldn't even fit in my truck.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

A flatbed on the truck or another truck would make it easier.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you plow with a mason dump or something similar? I have 2 aluminum ramps, i ramp my snowblower into the back and ratchet strap it to the tailgate.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have a trifold aluminum ramp that works great for my snowblower


----------



## espyj (Aug 19, 2010)

I use lightweight aluminum ramps to haul the snowblower in the back of my truck. Works like a charm


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not positive but I think my employees hook a chain to ours and just pull it down the road. Blower has been used 3 times and looks ready for an overhaul. Had a sub. use one of our single stage once and forgot to shut tailgate and tie down. Said it fell out doing 45mph. and that one looked better than the new one. geesh!


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

this has been something that i have been looking into a lot lately, and here's what i've found...the main question is how much snow are you talking about?...i think single stage snow blowers do a much cleaner job and are quicker for about 6" or less...2 stage's will walk right through a deep snow better but that's usually 6" or more...we also have a toro 221QE and it is completely awesome, easy enough for one guy to pick up in to the bed of a truck...we also have a JD two stage that is just light enough for two guys to load into a truck, BUT that would get old real fast so a trailer is really the best option...depending on how wide the snow blower is you could possibly get one of those hitch carriers that already have the ramps on it, i doubt a 45" blower would fit on one of those tho...best bet would be a trailer but i understand your point about hauling around the trailer, it comletely sucks, i've already jack knifed a trailer with a tractor on it into my new truck, so i'm bitter about any trailer at this point...

basically i prefer a two man crew with 1 4x4 truck and two single stage blowers, that way they can also hit the sidewalks...


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

lawnpro724;1205140 said:


> I have several places we do snow removal for that snow blowers are faster and easier to use than a plow truck would be. We currently have Toro 221Q single stage that we can lift in and out of the truck but was thinking about a couple two stage 45" snow blowers. We would need to use a trailer to move these monsters around. Does anyone else do this? I'm not sure how well this would work since roads would be a mess and pulling a trailer would make things worse.
> 
> Thanks.


Im not following you here. Snow blowers would be faster the a plow truck??? Is the area just a 10x10 with a 90 deg bend or what? I would use utv or atv with plows before the big snow blowers unless it had to be thrown. I like my toro and honda 21" singles for walks and my arctic cat 700 with 48" plows. but when ever i can get a 8'6" blizard plow on it ya ill use it.

Pulling trailers suck due to we usally break the roads. High risk for accidents etc. But i have done it pleanty of times and is do able. DODGE TRUCKS SUCK!


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

one of my sidewalk crews tows a 5x10' trailer with a couple of honda track drives and single stage blowers with his Cherokee. It works fine for us. No problems. He isn't plowing, however.


----------

